# Inside or Outside



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Still thinking about training...

SPCA training at their indoor facility:
http://www.sspca.org/TrainingClasses.html
The minus is that it's at the SPCA, which, I'm sorry, I find very sad.

Or here, at a park:
http://www.4pawsu.com/directions.htm

I think I may have just answered my own question by asking it out loud though.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

4 Paws sounds great to me. Here is a link to their website with many articles which I have only begun reading!

http://www.4pawsu.com/


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, I think so too. I just hae paying $150 for only a 6 week lesson, where you don't get to bring your dog to the first one, when I don't really need that. Makes me feel a bit cheated. Oh well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why would you not be able to bring your dog to the first lesson? I would feel pretty cheated too!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

They go over some of the fundamentals about equipment, dog training theory, individual problems, etc. 

BUT, I just looked again, and that's not true for their adult classes, only their puppy classes, so I at least feel better about that!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They do that at a club I trained with too. First time is without dogs, but the price was less and the classes are 8 weeks. 

I think if you are going to advanced classes, then dogs are permitted the first week. 
For other first timers, maybe they want to be sure the handlers have the proper equipment for the type of training, and know the rules before they bring in the dogs. 
Some people are clueless when it comes to doggy manners and how to even manage their pups, so it is probably a safety measure on the training facility's part.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

When I taught classes anyone NOT having been to one of my classes before had to come to an Orientation class before the actual training began (unless they showed me they knew what they were doing).

My concern for the outside class would be what do you do if it rains but I see they address that on their website.

The advantage of training outside is more distractions ... but that could also be a DISadvantage, depending on your dog.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I do understand having that first meeting without the owner in many circumstances. I remember the really clueless folks that came to training before. I just hated the idea of only 5 weeks of training at such a high rate. I guess I'm spoiled, I haven't had to pay for training since Indy was young.

Didn't think about the distraction angle. I guess the BIG disadvantage would be the squirrels....tougher when we get to off-leash work eventually, but probably better in the long run. I've always trained outdoors, indoors would seem weird.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I like having training classes outdoors. I trained outdoors with Kayla for our first 2.5 years It was in the Santa Cruz Mts and we did do some work in rainy/slightly snowy weather and less than ideal conditions. It's nice that the place you're considering have an indoor facility available when the weather is not cooperating.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

i think the Santa Cruz Mtns sound nice









I guess now I had better just sign up and make the commitment.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Which classes are you considering?
Have you met with the trainers or observed them in other classes? What's the maximum/minimum # of dogs per class?
Which dog are you bringing?

I suppose, most importantly, what are your personal goals in doing this? I'd think that the trainer would be more relevant than the venue ...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Very good questions Alto.
I guess, without having seen them, I see the trainers as roughly equivalent in philosophy. I do like the "park trainers", because I know that there is a group of a similar philosophy and I like the team effort. One of the very first people that I assisted as a trainer used to work there many years ago.

I will be training with Max. He doesn't need to learn commands, he needs to learn teamwork and self-control. And he needs to have fun doing that. 

He knows "stuff" and most folks, vets, etc., are impressed by him (once he settles in a new situation), but in all the years I worked with him, he never learned what I considered to be the important stuff. (And then there's that dog reactivity thing he has







) 

I have found that in the last 6 months with stb-ex (soon-to-be-ex) out of the house, this might be the first time he has started to _ electively_ defer his judgement for mine, so I think he's finally ready to learn all that stuff he missed before. He had a lot of years with too many aversives (this was his 5th home by the time he was 2 yo), and a part of him really shut down - I can see that changing.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Good for you taking hime to school at his age! I bet you guys will have a blast. I actually prefer training outside, after all most of my dog activities are outside and I think it is more 'real life' training. I also just like to be outside!









For a minute I thought you were getting a new pup........


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Yikes, I think you'd have to lock me away if I took on a puppy right now (not that I wouldn't love to)!


Wow, I hadn't really thought about his age in that way. To me, he finally matured enough to train properly - how scary is that????


Part of it is selfish. I want to be able to go places with both dogs, and handle them on my own. I need Max to step up and be the dog that he is supposed to be, and I need to give him that opportunity. 


I've been thinking more about training indoors - I don't think I like the flooring - in the pics, looks like Max would be more prone to injury from a slip or awkward movement.


----------

